# 2011 Gtr



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

been reading some of the articles regarding the 2011 car and according to what they say Nissan has now addressed the paint issue with the new cars !! be curious to see just how much better the paintwork is supposed to be and will it be any cheaper regarding future paint repairs !!!
it cost me over 2 grand at Nobles of Edinburgh to get a repair done to a scratch on drivers door and slight scuff on drivers side front wheel Arch , and that took over 2 months to get done properly due to the fact they couldnt get a proper paint match .


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Paint*

I seen the 2011 gtr at the piston heads show at the nec and to be honest the paint work was shocking on close inspection looked like it bin washed with a scouring pad :chuckle:chuckle:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

[QUOTE=T80 GTR;1400960]I seen the 2011 gtr at the piston heads show at the nec and to be honest the paint work was shocking on close inspection looked like it bin washed with a scouring pad :chuckle:chuckle:[/QUOTE]

Not really the paints fault then!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

It's paint......it's a Nissan. Unless they've decided to spray in on a bit thicker it'll be the same as it was..........poor! I can't believe that the production will suddenly stop and they'll say "come on chaps, it's ther 2011 car, lets make the paint better!


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

I cant believe there stopping production at the end of 2011, thought it would at least run till 2012 with the excellent reviews and comments its been getting. Wonder how much the R36 will be .......... £80-100k


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

neem said:


> I cant believe there stopping production at the end of 2011, thought it would at least run till 2012 with the excellent reviews and comments its been getting. Wonder how much the R36 will be .......... £80-100k


They're not. Mizuno said the R35 will run for 5 more years last year, so no R36 'til 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you live in the 'West Country' there is a chance to get a first look at the 2011 GT-R this week 
Wessex Nissan HPC


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Three people so far for the Wessex Launch event. any more?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a whole load of information in this book for the more dedicated amongst you. It's the "Complete File" MY2011 book and is available now in the GTROC shop, ready in the UK for shipping today


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool. Fully translated inside too, I trust?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Unfortunately not. We had some GT-R books previously and sold them all very quickly, I think previously we ordered 25 of each. This time we have not ordered as many but have already had them landed so sendig out will be the next day. We have also ordered quite a few less this time and wont be ordering replacements. We just wanted to try and provide something for the enthusiasts


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Unfortunately not. We had some GT-R books previously and sold them all very quickly, I think previously we ordered 25 of each. This time we have not ordered as many but have already had them landed so sendig out will be the next day. We have also ordered quite a few less this time and wont be ordering replacements. We just wanted to try and provide something for the enthusiasts


Ah, so does that mean none of it is translated? Who did the cover then?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess the cover is 
It was done by Option, but as is common with much "trendy Japanese" the dsire to use English titles is often the case


----------

